
The rise of Monero - Hellgy
https://cointelegraph.com/news/5-major-reasons-why-monero-has-spiked
======
niftich
It rose because it was hyped by placement-articles a good week prior to the
supposed week of monumental rise:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=monero&sort=byDate&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=monero&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

